# Why is he bent on financially ruining me?



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

So, STBXH and I are still financially obligated to things like utilities for former house (it is going into foreclosure because HE won't sign the listing papers to attempt to sell it), vacant house insurance policy, medical bills for our son. 

This doesn't include our son's needs - we do not have a child support order in place yet, and I am footing the bill for EVERYTHING my son needs at this time. Housing, food, diapers, child care. He refuses to help me, and it is going in front of a judge. I have been covering 100% of child care expenses for 6 months now.

So, back to the house. We are taking turns covering the vacant policy and each paying it bimonthly, have been for 6 mths. We're both listed on the deed, both equally responsible should someone get injured on the property. His latest threat: He is purposely going to allow the policy to lapse on his month (April), then send someone out to get hurt in hopes that I get sued.

Additionally (as stated over the phone this weekend), he wants to "push me into bankruptcy" by creating a financial crisis for me out of our legal debt, foreclosure debt and any other debt he can muster up. Years ago, his parents loaned us money, so I suspect he's been trying to convince his dad to sue me for an unpaid amounts. 

Ok, well, dummy .. You admitting that to me shows premeditated fraud on the house insurance. And, since we're financially joined at the hip on all of this, if I get sued, YOU get sued. This includes a lawsuit from his family since it was mutually agreed upon debt.

His accusations of me having an affair at this time are going a step further. Now, instead of "obviously" having an affair with his GF's ex, I have allegedly attempted to work with her ex to have her killed. And, he even has proof of this! :scratchhead:

I swear, since getting involved with his crazy GF (Yes, she has been diagnosed as such by a medical professional) ... He has been checking in on the crazy bus more and more as each month passes. You would think, by now, he'd realize that making threats to me are not in his favor. I had to move out of the house I was previously living in, rooming with my aunt and uncle, solely due to the threats he was making to them because they were housing me. I refuse to disclose where I live or if I have roommates now so that we don't repeat history. 

As for the financial ruining of me... Does he not get than any negative impact he has on my finances DIRECTLY affect his son?

Or, is it that he thinks he can fabricate an unfit parent claim against me if he puts me in a financial crisis?


----------

